#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [遊戲] 《WolfQuest 野狼迷蹤》要出新版了！（已經出來了！）

## wingwolf

新版將於今年秋出來（10、11月）
http://wolfquest.org/wq_newsletters/...ewsletter.html

畫面作得超級贊


可以自己劃分領地


擁有自己的巢穴


以及可愛的小狼


夜間出獵


擁有幸福的家庭



好期待……  :Very Happy: 

--------------------------------2010年1月2日更新---------------------------------

期待總算是有結果了！
終於出來了！

趕快到官網上下載吧！

官網： http://www.wolfquest.org/

----------


## 獠也

喔喔!!
好期待!!!真的好期待!!!
尤其是小狼的那一部份!!!
能擁有自己的巢穴這點也很棒~
畫面做的超精緻的呀~
夜晚狩獵的氣氛看起來也很棒~
真的是超級期待的!!!

----------


## 阿翔

*（噴）*wingwolf大還翔的水！
真的有這麼…這麼精緻嗎…？簡直是不敢相信！
還有日夜之分…和狼寶寶！？
天啊orz
這真讓翔懷疑是不是同一個遊戲了…
10、11月啊~很快就到了，
那麼，偶就和其他有玩的獸一起期待吧XDD

----------


## 影佐．限

喔啊啊變的好棒!!可是這樣我的電腦就跑不動了啦!(翻桌

小狼好可愛!!(噴
夜間看起來也很讚!!

我不管我要玩!!!(打滾(被踩爛

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

> 文章內容過少 請用編輯功能補充
> By 版主影狼


心動了~

好想玩唷^^"小狼太可愛了~可以摸一下嗎

----------


## 迷龍

好精緻！
狼寶寶真的好Q唷！

地面也從一片沙地變成綠草如茵了~~~


......
不過這樣我的電腦是100%跑不動啦 囧"

----------


## 影狼

沒想到要出改版了!
增加好多功能 越來越有狼族生活的味道了!
畫面當然是不用說囉
之前的版本因為連線功能好像怪怪的 而且除了獵食跟找其他的狼 不知道能幹麻
所以本狼後來沒怎麼玩了
希望新版本會更有趣 不知道生小狼有沒有過程呢~? XP

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

阿~~~~小狼好可愛拉((在地上翻滾
哇哇 什麼時候做的這麼精緻了>w<
而且還有晝夜之分~~~太棒啦~!!!
到時候一定要去玩XD

----------


## wingwolf

> *Episode 2 News and Screenshots*
> We have good news and bad news. The good news is that we are deep in development on WolfQuest Episode 2: Slough Creek, creating new and exciting missions and gameplay. It's looking great, as you can see by this view of the game world. Click on the caption link to see more screenshots. The bad news is that all this new gameplay is taking longer to create than we anticipated, so we must delay the launch of the game to the fall. We haven't set an exact date yet, but we are confident that the game will be released this fall, sometime in October or November. We're sorry for the delay, but we want to make sure that the game looks and plays great when we release it. 
> 
> 
> *Slough Creek Art Contest*
> Would you like to see your own original artwork in WolfQuest? Here is your chance! Episode 2: Slough Creek will feature player-created artwork to introduce each new mission. Submissions are due on August 30th, so get out your favorite art-making tools, whether in traditional or digital media, and get started! Full details can be found on the contest page here. 
> 
> 
> *Update: Ravens and T-Shirt Contest* 
> ...


純粹是找不到事幹了
我來當翻譯了  :Mr. Green:  


翻譯：

*版本二的最新情況和截圖*
我們現在有好消息也有壞消息。好消息是對《野狼謎蹤2泥潭河》的開發我們已經做了很多了，本作將出現更令人激動的外交情節並更有可玩性。本作看起來很棒，就像你們看到的截圖一樣。點擊圖片可以看到更多截圖（我已經都貼過來了）。壞消息是這個遊戲的制作工作比我們想象的需要更多的時間，所以我們只有延長遊戲的面世時間至今年秋天。我們還不太清楚確切的時間，但是我們有自信在今年十月或十一月發布遊戲。對此延時我們感到抱歉，我們只是希望能夠把遊戲做得好玩並且畫面一流。

第二個是征集作品的，就不用翻譯了吧

*新增：渡鴉和T-恤衫*
渡鴉將會出現在遊戲裏嗎？在最近一篇新聞裏，我們做了一個小測試來看看要不要增加渡鴉。如果我們在七月七日之前賣掉了50件T-恤衫，那麽我們就會增加喜歡盤旋在鹿屍體上的渡鴉。
結果呢？我們賣掉了85件！所以我們肯定會增加高高盤旋在屍體上空爲玩家們引路的渡鴉。非常感謝大家買T-恤衫來支持遊戲的運轉。
（再來就是鼓勵大家去買東西了）

最後一個是關於多人遊戲的

===============================================

所以說，會出現新的動物 渡鴉 哦
其實我很希望能出現野牛群的……還有大山貓……

----------


## 龍金

> 文章內容過少 請用編輯功能補充 
> By 版主wingwolf


哇!畫面真的超精緻的~

好期待唷~~

----------


## whitefang

其實這種畫面在這個時代己經是超級粗糙吧
不過這樣的遊戲的確好少見…
聽說是跟甚麼保育團體、黃石公園有關嗎？
若果可以扮演其他動物就更好了（喂，那就不叫 wolfquest 吧？

----------


## 阿翔

> 其實這種畫面在這個時代己經是超級粗糙吧
> 不過這樣的遊戲的確好少見…
> 聽說是跟甚麼保育團體、黃石公園有關嗎？
> 若果可以扮演其他動物就更好了（喂，那就不叫 wolfquest 吧？


如果大大有看之前的畫面就知道了，
這已經變得好美。
之前影狼大也有貼過這遊戲的資料，
很多獸也有玩有回覆，大大可以去看看吧^^
這是國家黃石公園的場景，
但是不是保育團體翔就不太知道了…*（英文太差）*
可以當狼的PC遊戲! Wolf Quest!

----------


## 風痕_狼

太精緻!~~

而且有了自己的山洞也可以有家庭，也有了晝夜之分

超想快點玩，但是還要敖好久喔!   :狐狸超不爽:

----------


## TYPHOON

之前試玩版的時候狼板上就很紅了
不知道會有多少狼友跑去買

遊戲模擬的很逼真
算是目前看到跟狼有關的遊戲裡面最真實的

以前在玩試玩的時候
系統需求似乎是挺大的

----------


## 君尼爾獅

噢!真是個漂亮的地方!!>W<
場景變得更細緻了呢!(他升級了耶)還可以有狼寶寶啊?
那個狼還是沒有毛~噗噗!不過場景升級就夠好啦!

----------


## 飄飄

哦 ~
好精緻 !!

十、十一很快就到了
期待~

小狼好可愛阿~~

就怕到時候跑不動 囧...
LAG 俺也要玩ˋˇˊ

----------


## 那岐

一代比一代精緻是真的，
舊版的遊戲我都還存在電腦裡頭沒有刪除呢。

話說之前有討論到連線版的問題，
不知是否已經有支援連線功能，
這種遊戲跟NPC狼也沒什麼意思，大家一起玩可能會更有趣。  :Smile:

----------


## 狼女

好讚喔
原本的版本已經覺得很開心了
沒想到現在還增加那麼多功能
看到小狼...就讓我等不及想快點體驗了

----------


## 阿翔

今天已經是10月18日了，
既然10月已經到了但它還沒出版，
那麼大概要等11月吧，不過沒差一樣那麼棒XD
不知道新的版本是不是和以前一樣要用地圖看狼和鹿的所在地？
不知道大家有沒有新的消息？我找好久都找不到orz
好期待啊~希望它真的會在10月or11月出吧…

----------


## wingwolf

有新消息了！




> *Slough Creek Preview Video*
> We are still working on Episode 2: Slough Creek, finishing up the missions, polishing gameplay, and squashing bugs. We don't have a release date yet, but expect it to be in late November. In the meantime, check our new Slough Creek  preview video for a taste of the exciting gameplay coming your way soon!


*泥潭溪預告片*
我們現在依然在致力於《野狼迷蹤2泥潭溪》的制作，完成制作任務、優化操作和可玩性以及解決BUG。我們目前還沒有定下遊戲的發布時間，不過可以確定的是它會在11月末面市。在這期間，來看看我們新做好的泥潭溪預告片，帥先領略遊戲裏的精彩！


所以說
還有一個月……
大家再耐心一下吧  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 飄飄

剛剛逛官網的時候
有看到影片

我不會放影片@@

影片很讚~
超期待 =▽=

狼嗥阿~~  ((大心

http://vimeo.com/7091179

----------


## 那岐

影片確實很不錯
稍微找了一下沒有直接提供坎入語法就算了@@"
這個版本確實很值得期待啊！
畫面越來越精緻，還多了很多動作。

----------


## 獠也

都已經11月底了...
遊戲還沒出來呢...  :Shocked:  

影片看起來很棒!!!
動作新增了很多~

還有新的資訊嗎??OwO

----------


## 帝狼

好酷喔@@
我要玩 囧!!!!

下載好了 玩了一下 可是!!!
我不會玩 完全沒有目標 囧"
就到處亂跑 還不小心被熊巴死 =口=""(汗

----------


## 飄飄

之前去研究 裡面的討論區
好像會延到12月的樣子 =   ="

Bug還沒有全部修正好




> 1) We do not have a set release date. We will release the game when it is in a state we consider to be both playable and enjoyable. We'll remove as many bugs as time and finances allow before releasing it. If you'd like something more specific, I'd estimate that slough Creek *may be released in mid to late December, preferably before December 24th.* But again, this is an estimated time frame. Our plans may change based on things needed to be fixed.


12月底  =口="""

那篇消息的網址 : http://www.wolfquest.org/bb/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=27463

----------


## wingwolf

竟然拖到十二月底去了……
看來還需要耐心等等……
還是等到考完試再玩好了  :Confused:  ~~~~~

看了預告片，真的感覺好棒啊
風景超級棒  :Very Happy:  
更加地期待了呢

----------


## 浪之狼

這是怎樣的一款遊戲阿==
及時戰略? 養成?@@
有點小期待的說

----------


## wingwolf

> 這是怎樣的一款遊戲阿==
> 及時戰略? 養成?@@
> 有點小期待的說


遊戲的介紹請看這裏——可以當狼的PC遊戲! Wolf Quest!
在討論串裏可以找到非常詳細的介紹和操作說明
因該算是既有及時戰略（捕獵）又有養成（吃東西）還有冒險的遊戲吧

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

今天跑去官方網站看了一下

原來已經發行到首部曲了

有公告寫到今年年底會更新到二部曲唷，一進去就看到文章標題寫著:Episode 2: Slough Creek will be released at the end December 2009!

敬請期待吧XD

----------


## 阿翔

終於也又有消息了！0.0
想不到居然拖到12月的月尾去了…希望我們的等到是值得的吧。
不過，官網說，已經發行到首部曲，是什麼意思？
是說要把一個遊戲分開來測試和發布，還是說可以先download首部曲試玩？
今天已經是12月23日了，基本上可以說是月底了，
相信二部曲也會很快就更新吧，如果它們這次不再拖的話

----------


## 黑翼

今天早上看的，發現終於有準信了
“Episode 2: Slough Creek is almost ready and will release this weekend!”

一周之內終於能見到了，淚目中……從五月一直等到現在啊~

----------


## wingwolf

終於出來了！
官網已經可以下載了
同樣又是*免費*的！

大家快快來下載吧
遊戲愉快  :Very Happy:  

P.S.
建議大家下載之前做一下簡單的調查問卷
這是對製作團隊的支持  :Very Happy:

----------


## 阿翔

出來了！？
等那麼久終於出來了！不過…
是很想玩，但wolfquest的官網突然load不了了…
現在怎麼開也是找不到的網頁，或者是load N分鐘也load不了…
大家的官網有問題嗎？會像我一樣的開不了嗎？
還是說也許是我電腦的問題…？
嗚嗚氣死我了好想哭 TAT*（等等）（不對！）*

----------


## wingwolf

> 出來了！？
> 等那麼久終於出來了！不過…
> 是很想玩，但wolfquest的官網突然load不了了…
> 現在怎麼開也是找不到的網頁，或者是load N分鐘也load不了…
> 大家的官網有問題嗎？會像我一樣的開不了嗎？
> 還是說也許是我電腦的問題…？
> 嗚嗚氣死我了好想哭 TAT*（等等）（不對！）*


這個網頁我也是從昨晚開始就上不了了
不過今天中午好不容易連上了一次就看到新聞說已經出來了
然後很快又連不上了……
大概是因為那邊剛上傳了遊戲，所以網頁有些不穩定吧

剛才又上了官網，現在應該比較穩定了
再試試吧  :Very Happy:

----------


## 阿翔

搞定了！終於load到官網了！
馬上就down下來玩玩看，發現他居然會幫你load舊save耶！
不過玩了一下，我舊save的那隻黃母狼居然不幫我一起抓馬鹿…？
那些馬鹿變得好難抓耶，速度快很多，難度高了，
不過畫面很棒，整個的感覺起來比以前更有狼的feel了XD
不知道什麼時候我們可以有狼寶寶呢…？

不過…感覺開始有點摸不著頭腦了…
我開了一個地盤，還打走了一隻入侵的野狼，
但什麼時候可以到黑夜呢？狼寶寶又是什麼時候才會有的呢？
還有就是…上面飛來飛去的渡鴉有什麼用…？
看來要多玩一會才可以對新的wolfquest多點認識呢~

----------


## 飄飄

哦~
終於出了 !!
今天中午試了好多次都進不去 -ˇ-
晚點回家馬上去下載ˋˇˊ 
正愁沒遊戲玩呢

----------


## wingwolf

既然遊戲已經出來了
那麽這裏就變成遊戲討論區了吧

一個小問題
我點了save game了之後
對話框就會變成全黑一片
無法寫保存名字也無法保存
但是load就沒有這個問題
不知道是爲什麽
希望只是電腦配置的問題不是bug

像這樣——

----------


## 阿翔

To.wingwolf大：
應該不關game的事，因為我並沒有這個問題。

實在太高興了，我有兒子了，還一次過有4隻那麼多呢~
不過一個很大的問題就是…他們都一直不停的走來走去啊啊啊啊…orz
我根本顧得了一隻又顧不了另一隻…慘透了…
他們又走來走去，附近又有一大堆的熊、郊狼和野狼，
我那些可憐的小寶貝現在居然死得剩下一隻…！
我不是一個好爸爸啦…orz

----------


## 黑翼

好吧……我和wingwolf的倒是一樣狀況……畫質爲Simple、Good、Beautiful都這樣，顯卡是GeForce9800，因爲換過了機器，原來的玩第一幕時完全沒問題來著，可能是不兼容？
等修正補丁了……（又要等啊……  :jcdragon-tired:  ）

----------


## wingwolf

> To.wingwolf大：
> 應該不關game的事，因為我並沒有這個問題。
> 
> 實在太高興了，我有兒子了，還一次過有4隻那麼多呢~
> 不過一個很大的問題就是…他們都一直不停的走來走去啊啊啊啊…orz
> 我根本顧得了一隻又顧不了另一隻…慘透了…
> 他們又走來走去，附近又有一大堆的熊、郊狼和野狼，
> 我那些可憐的小寶貝現在居然死得剩下一隻…！
> 我不是一個好爸爸啦…orz


電腦的問題的話，就等明天換一台電腦試試  :Very Happy:  
希望不會再有問題了

聽阿翔的描述，感覺挺有意思的
果然父母是不好當的啊~~~~~
那麽，能玩上遊戲的獸們現在可以在這裏盡情地截圖轟炸了  :Very Happy:  （被炸——

----------


## 君尼爾獅

請問我是不是下載錯了?
地圖是以前的，但是功能有變耶(還有封面)
還是....該怎麼玩阿  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 獠也

呼呼~我也玩到了
畫面超讚!!!

*同羽狼的情況
不能存檔
而且會當掉*

嘿嘿~
我把數值調成0.0.4了呢~  :Mr. Green:  
利用數值極限的關係囉

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

阿阿阿阿~ 我終於也下載到了 好高興呀>W<!!! 
不過...也是一點....無法存檔= =" 而且會當機...
真的希望不是bug = = 不然期待好久的遊戲...豈不是....ˊ口ˋ"




> 我開了一個地盤，還打走了一隻入侵的野狼，


話說 想請問阿翔一下@@! 你是用單機模式嗎0.0?
還是用網路的呢0.0? 不然怎麼有地盤勒0.0?

還有4隻小狼!!??  天阿好羨慕>口<"" (炸
不過顧小狼大概很辛苦0.0  多多加油吧XD~
也許長大了 會有整群狼幫忙抓鹿呢=ˇ=!

----------


## 阿翔

> 話說 想請問阿翔一下@@! 你是用單機模式嗎0.0?
> 還是用網路的呢0.0? 不然怎麼有地盤勒0.0?
> 
> 還有4隻小狼!!??  天阿好羨慕>口<"" (炸
> 不過顧小狼大概很辛苦0.0  多多加油吧XD~
> 也許長大了 會有整群狼幫忙抓鹿呢=ˇ=!


不清楚耶，應該是單機模式吧，
新的遊戲連地圖也不同了，有三個綠色的圈子，
是可供選擇的地盤，大概只可以三選一吧。
小狼超難養的，不過剛剛發現如果四隻小狼全部都死掉了，
save一下重新進入遊戲它會再給你四隻小狼><
但不知道會不會長大呢~

----------


## 黑翼

嗯……還是搞不定存檔，簡單說下吧
第一幕主要任務是找到配偶，前提條件是三塊狼群聚集地各跑一次以後，然後只要在任意一塊聚集地找到看著順眼的異性並交涉成功就行……
第二幕主要任務1是找到適合築巢的地方，任務2是注意保證小狼的生存（喂食等等），任務3是維護領地所屬（清除外來入侵者和經常做氣味標記等等），2和3都是長期任務（或者說做到2和3就已經沒有新內容了？）
烏鴉和樹一樣是背景，直接忽略就行
注意左上角的狀態條提示

----------


## cherrywolf

請問..我已經down完，也進入遊戲。
但畫面跟舊版一樣(?) (但有看到渡鴉)
不是說有河流的嗎?
我沒看見...

----------


## 黑翼

第一幕和第二幕是兩塊地圖，如果不是讀取第一幕存檔的話需要把第一幕重新打一遍才行，河流什麽的都在第二幕裏，以上

----------


## 冷月狼牙

終於有了啊  :Very Happy:  
等了好久呢，從10月就開始期待了~
馬上去下載！ 

玩到了，不過真鬱悶啊
剛搭好巢時伴侶不見了
小傢伙跑來跑去而且沒幾秒就出現郊狼把孩子叼走
看不下去了……做爸爸真不容易

話說劃分領地也蠻辛苦的，要尿這麼多不容易啊  :penguin_em11:

----------


## 飄飄

我也是在存檔的地方會當掉呢...

我昨天還有在原地卡住
只好Alt + F4 >"<

來重新安裝看看好了  @_@

----------


## wingwolf

那個save的問題果然和電腦的配置有關
我換了家裏的台機過後就完全沒有那個問題了
（畢竟那台機安的可是專門玩3D網遊的顯卡）  :Mr. Green:  
所以不是遊戲的bug

第二版有兩個遊戲
一個是 *Amethyst Mountain* （舊版）
另一個是 *Slough Creek* （新版）
舊版和以前的玩法一樣，關於它的討論就放在這兒吧—— http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=26574
新版裏有領地和小狼，就在這兒討論吧


先來簡單說一下目前玩的經驗吧 （想自己探索的話就可以不看了 :Very Happy: ）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    首先找巢穴，三個綠色區域中選一個，在區域中仔細點可以找到石洞或者類似的東西，靠近它就可以選作巢穴了

然後是標記領地，在黃色的區域按P，黃色區域會變亮，然後就這樣把四塊區域都變亮，直到出現提示

接著就可以養小狼了！一開始有四條小狼，顔色會根據父母的毛色而有變化，（話說我和mate都是白的，於是四條小狼全是白的……白狼家族？）可以自己取名
關於小狼的第一任務是教會他們不要離巢穴太遠，那些小家夥會不斷到處亂跑，只需要不斷把他們叼回巢穴就可以了。走近他們，出現黃色狼頭的時候按空格就可以叼，再按空格就可以放下。
等左上角的藍色區域被填滿後，小狼又餓了，需要喂食。吃東西的時候多吃點，指南針下方會出現給小狼的食物。在小狼旁按F可以喂食。

同時，黃色條（領地質量）和藍色條（小狼離巢概率？）會不斷減少，需要注意（所以說很累啊……）


玩的時候發現，mate（我選的是公狼）會時不時跑出去吃東西，然後回來喂小狼，所以小狼的飲食問題可以全權交給她（喂），自己只需要注意不要讓小狼跑太遠還有保證領地質量在紅色以上
遇到郊狼的時候，通常mate也會幫忙去追，而且她跑得又快、操作又準，就交給她吧（啊，太不負責了~~~~）
小狼到晚上（就是天稍稍有些黑）的時候會很乖地回巢，這個時候可以跑出去吃點東西，不過注意天一亮那些小家夥就會很興奮地沖出去~~~~
還有，小狼餓的時候，他們會一直跟著你，所以自己別離巢太遠    
    


新版的畫面果然超級贊的
而且地圖中顯示的狼群面積很大呢，在狼群領地外還會有陌生的狼

我發現操作好困難啊……
叼小狼的時候總是走錯過……好難對準……

祝大家遊戲愉快啊  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 黑翼

官網已證實Save黑屏是Bug問題（對某些顯卡不兼容貌似……），修正版本是1月2日的版本，分流地址如下（RS）

http://www.rayfile.com/files/2e99ff9...-0014221b798a/

下載方式是先點“進入下載頁”，然後下載RaySource，再點“（用RS）下載”

小提示：對於對不準目標咬的問題，考慮用鼠標左右調節，鍵盤靈敏過頭了，再就是目標鎖定丟失可以後退一步再上前…… 


巢穴選擇提示

    基本都在綠圈中央某棵樹下（石洞等等），9點鍾方向的比較偏僻難度較低，想挑戰的可以考慮2點和4點位置的（小心小狼被入侵者叼走），3點鍾的居中吧……後面的自己探索=v=

----------


## cherrywolf

各位大大!~
你們的小狼現在怎樣?(還剩多少隻...?  :Very Happy: 
我的小狼只剩下一隻...
那些小狼真是好難養喔~(不停走來走去)
又要狩獵、又要保護牠們...  :Wink:  
我想問問~玩多久才會到黑夜?

----------


## wingwolf

> 小提示：對於對不準目標咬的問題，考慮用鼠標左右調節，鍵盤靈敏過頭了


關鍵問題是小狼們太有活力了……
通常是還沒來得及用鼠標他們就跑掉了
操作太難了……不過有挑戰才好玩  :Mr. Green:  




> 我想問問~玩多久才會到黑夜?


剛開始的黑夜並不明顯
只是陽光變暗，然後小狼都跑回巢穴
大概是極晝？[誤]
*據說*玩到後面會有人類的牛羊可以捕獵  :Twisted Evil:  
那個時候就有明顯的黑夜了

----------


## 阿翔

對那個save真的好失望，居然失靈了，
失靈了也算了，它還要我重新再玩一次耶，
就是沒伴侶、沒有小狼、沒有洞穴、之前的經驗全部沒有，
全部都要重新再玩一次！之前的save是load得進去的，
但load進去什麼都沒有了，根本是重新開始玩的一開頭序章…！
我不知道是遊戲的問題還是電腦的問題啦，
不過建議大家都要有個心理準備，不像我一樣嚇呆了…

----------


## 君尼爾獅

謝謝大大們的解說，終於知道怎麼玩啦^^
巢穴都凹凹凸凸，晃來晃去的，好難咬住小狼(技術差)

原來

    原來只能找小牛牛抓...還會被槍打死，出來以後也沒有吃飽飽，好像小遊戲一樣..    
    

他們都面對我，靠近就被彈出來....  :Neutral: 
然後發生了一件很好笑的事
最後只剩下一隻小公主  :Embarassed: 
狼爸爸出門打獵時順便把它給叼去@.@(我想它是怕我把最後一隻養死XDD)
結果還忘了叼回來....(昏)

----------


## 阿翔

玩到了把小狼叼進另一個綠色圈中那裡，
但他居然說我完成了這個game…？
他讓我回到主頁面，回到之後我load了一下那個save，
居然發現我還在那個save點上，但地圖上的新綠色圈還在，
不過就回不了巢穴了…？怎麼辦我不想又重玩一次啊…

----------


## 飄飄

剛有小狼沒多久馬上就被郊狼(?)叼走  =  ="

那個警告個動畫  剛開始還不知道是什麼意思 跟自己到底往哪裡跑  
有一次甚至往反方向...  後來才知道要記方位...

為了不讓我的小狼一直被叼走
我每餵完一次小狼  就存檔  被叼走就再 載入  XDDD
看到郊狼就直接殺了他  =皿=

跑太快 抓不到小狼 或會彈走的話
就慢慢走吧  好像是shift  我不會講那是什麼動作=  ="  


話說
阿翔 要不要重新安裝看看阿    你的是01/02新釋出的嗎?
反正不能存檔都會重玩  @_@?   ((踹

----------


## 阿翔

第二次重玩==
現在我還剩下兩隻小狼，四隻中有三隻黑色兩一隻棕色，
我現在剩下的小狼剛好一黑一棕真棒XDD
不過呢，他們都好極端喔，大哥黑仔一點也不黏家，
就算把他N次的叼回巢他也會不慌不忙的走掉；
相反媚媚就太黏我了，不管他餓不餓，我走哪裡他就走哪，
有時候我的伴侶去捕獵了還沒回來，我又咬過入侵的熊，
血量偏低於是離開去吃點肉，誰知道那媚媚就像鬼一樣要跟住我，
他又跑得沒有我快，常常是落在後面了，我真擔心他會被吃掉…
小狼們的性格與我們玩家的狼有關系的嗎？
還是說，能不能夠把黑仔和媚媚的壞習慣改一改？

----------


## 飄飄

可以取中文名字唷 @@?

我都等我的mate回來  我才敢離開窩 

我的小狼清一色都是白的 XD
只要我待在洞口附近他們就會在附近  
還蠻乖的

----------


## 君尼爾獅

> 大哥黑仔一點也不黏家，
> 就算把他N次的叼回巢他也會不慌不忙的走掉；
> 相反媚媚就太黏我了，不管他餓不餓，我走哪裡他就走哪
> 還是說，能不能夠把黑仔和媚媚的壞習慣改一改？


我的家族也都是全白的XD
我沒有取名字，puppy1、puppy2、puppy3以及puppy4 XD
他們四隻都好黏我  :Laughing:  不知道是不是跟名字有關XDDD

原來可以取中文名字阿

----------


## 藍颯斯

讓我想起我玩的1代 xD

那時候常跟翔到處奔跑XDD~

既然二代釋出了~

來試試看好了xD

----------


## 飄飄

> 玩到了把小狼叼進另一個綠色圈中那裡，
> 但他居然說我完成了這個game…？
> 他讓我回到主頁面，回到之後我load了一下那個save，
> 居然發現我還在那個save點上，但地圖上的新綠色圈還在，
> 不過就回不了巢穴了…？怎麼辦我不想又重玩一次啊…


痾
我也跟你一樣了  囧"

話說 我沒有把小狼叼到另一個綠圈
我是跑到別的狼的領地  ((找食物 怕小狼餓死 XD"
被他們趕跑  我們的狼會自動換位置

我就第二次誤入被趕跑  
突然我們家的狼通通都在嚎叫
莫名奇妙就完成了 ＝　＝"

我第二次load進去的時候  就直接被換到第一個場景了 

怎麼這麼快就完成了  >"<
我連夜間狩獵跟偷獵人類的牛羊都還沒有玩到耶   囧"

----------


## 君尼爾獅

> 痾
> 我也跟你一樣了  囧"
> 
> 話說 我沒有把小狼叼到另一個綠圈
> 我是跑到別的狼的領地  ((找食物 怕小狼餓死 XD"
> 被他們趕跑  我們的狼會自動換位置
> "


我也一樣耶
一開始我以為說怎麼有子母畫面XDD
差異點全家就可以到了，結果大家亂跑碰到陌生狼地盤害我一直回去= ="
最後剩下一隻  :Crying or Very sad:  而且電腦爸爸好爛，都不會幫我咬，
我都一直暗示叫牠去咬小孩，牠還是呆呆站著




> 怎麼這麼快就完成了  >"<
> 我連夜間狩獵跟偷獵人類的牛羊都還沒有玩到耶   囧


其實你跑到最右邊去就有了，他會問你要不要去
但是我吃飽出來以後...並沒有增加什麼耶，還是跟原來一樣

----------


## 飄飄

> 其實你跑到最右邊去就有了，他會問你要不要去
> 但是我吃飽出來以後...並沒有增加什麼耶，還是跟原來一樣


哦~ 原來如此＝ˇ＝

我的狼媽媽也是呆呆的
不幫忙抓小狼就算了
還把我帶過河的小狼 又抓回來 囧"

----------


## cherrywolf

我想問問~ 
要怎樣才可以帶小狼過河? (牠們會被淹死喔!) 
是不是帶到那個綠色小圈,就可以完成遊戲? 
新的場景有甚麼新挑戰?

----------


## 阿翔

要到那一小個綠色圈時，其他狼的領地是不可進的，
但只要撓個圈不要踏進去就可。
不過問題是…到了那一小個綠色圈子之後，
我的狼、小狼、伴侶都一直的在嚎，
然後彈出一個PC提示 說遊戲已經完成了…？

----------


## 君尼爾獅

> 我想問問~ 
> 要怎樣才可以帶小狼過河? (牠們會被淹死喔!) 
> 是不是帶到那個綠色小圈,就可以完成遊戲? 
> 新的場景有甚麼新挑戰?


渡河的話淺灘在這裡↓^^
有的狼很呆，不過像咱們家捏肉爸爸就很盡責~  :Rolling Eyes:  
感覺狼的生活說忙也是忙，說悠閒也是很悠閒XD

還被三隻狼追趕XD好像小孩長大一般

----------


## cherrywolf

> 要到那一小個綠色圈時，其他狼的領地是不可進的，
> 但只要撓個圈不要踏進去就可。
> 不過問題是…到了那一小個綠色圈子之後，
> 我的狼、小狼、伴侶都一直的在嚎，
> 然後彈出一個PC提示 說遊戲已經完成了…？


我也是這樣，
到底是甚麼原因?
不會這樣快就完成了吧?  :Shocked:  
之前不是有人說可以捕獵牛羊嗎?

----------


## 阿翔

> 其實你跑到最右邊去就有了，他會問你要不要去
> 但是我吃飽出來以後...並沒有增加什麼耶，還是跟原來一樣


話說…請問「最右邊」是指哪裡…
我跑到地圖的最右邊之後就往常一樣被「看不到的牆」阻檔了…
另外，大概要玩多久才會到晚上呢？我玩好久了，
都差不多半小時*（這也叫久嗎）*了天色還一點也沒改變耶…

----------


## 君尼爾獅

> 話說…請問「最右邊」是指哪裡…
> 我跑到地圖的最右邊之後就往常一樣被「看不到的牆」阻檔了…
> 另外，大概要玩多久才會到晚上呢？我玩好久了，
> 都差不多半小時*（這也叫久嗎）*了天色還一點也沒改變耶…


大概在這一帶，跟著那個柵欄的圖示走就會到了=)
玩牛玩太久最後害我嚇到....

我都玩不到晚上耶ˊˋ晚上是長怎樣子勒~?

----------


## ichbinm77

新版本的任務真的超困難!
小狼一直亂跑伴侶又笨笨的囧
(難不成從一代讀取的紀錄會讓伴侶腦殘?)

自動指標顯示血量雖然很好用
但是目標一多就會很慘.像是在自己巢穴的時候
幾乎是動彈不得阿!!
(有在奔跑時方向被野兔拉走就知道了)
有時候還會被地圖卡住...
幼狼又很會跑.一不注意就死光了
不知道嚎叫能不能趕走郊狼.跑過去殺太慢了...


後面大家在討論的綠色圈圈和柵欄是什麼?
是比較後面的任務嗎?
有沒有觸發條件?

----------


## 飛狼薩克

奇怪?
為什麼本狼都找不到下載點呢?
奇怪?
希望前輩們能給本狼~
因為本狼真的真的很想玩~

----------


## wingwolf

> 奇怪?
> 為什麼本狼都找不到下載點呢?
> 奇怪?
> 希望前輩們能給本狼~
> 因為本狼真的真的很想玩~


好吧，現在又出事兒了（喂說得那麽嚴重）

*WolfQuest: Survival of the Pack is not available for downloading currently.*
We will have a new version available, with fixes to multiplayer username filtering and other bug fixes, by January 21.

因爲要修複一些bug
所以現在不提供下載
不知道什麽時候可以出bug少點的新版  :Confused:  
等那個時候大家在前面提到的問題就可以解決了吧

P.S.
順便貼張截圖
感覺很有意思
*人類遺迹*XD——

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## 邪狼‧夜影

完了一下== 
看不懂英文
完全不會玩
只會殺小兔子= =
然後跑來跑去@@
不過真的很逼真
跑來跑去到最後覺得很無聊= =
迷之聲:是你看不懂英文吧!

----------


## 那岐

連結已經重新開放了，建議大家重新下載更新版本，才不會踩到舊BUG

官網直接進去就可以看到下載按鈕
http://www.wolfquest.org/




更新紀錄


January 27, 2010 —
 Get WolfQuest: Survival of the Pack, featuring Episode 2: Slough Creek! This updated version has many bugfixes and allows numbers in multiplayer usernames. Download it here.

 October 15, 2009 —
 Slough Creek preview video, art content winners, and more in the October Newsletter!

October 29, 2007 — 
Online Store open! Order your WolfQuest t-shirt!    
    


希望這次可以玩到晝夜版本啊！

----------


## 銀焰

請問我為什麼不能做記號？一開始玩的時候可以，可是之後我再玩的時候都不行...為什麼呢？

在地圖上有個星星的符號那是代表什麼？老鷹要怎麼預防？我的小狼被抓走好幾次....

----------


## 狼女

好累...
選了九點鐘方向的巢穴

結果有隻熊一直在那邊繞圈圈
咬牠反被咬死...
趕又趕不走,繼續繞圈...
跟伴侶一直守在巢穴裡
不敢出去打獵
眼看小狼快餓死了
想說讓伴侶顧,往下跑去打獵...
沒想到熊就離開了...是故意找我麻煩喔  :wuffer_pissed:  

後來有來過2隻郊狼,都被我咬死了
因為守在巢穴,所以一直撒尿維持著地盤
等到郊狼死了之後
遊戲跳出指示
可是我看不太懂,好像說什麼小狼變壯了,需要新的巢穴
可是不知道該怎麼處理
 :wuffer_arou:  

沒事做就把小狼交給伴侶,想去另外兩個狼群地盤走走
結果上方的找不到狼蹤...
下方的循著氣味走,竟然被無形的牆擋住了,不讓走(明明還沒到邊線....)

之後我也不知道該怎麼做了  :wuf_e_wtf:  
誰能教我?

----------


## 龍金

我有個問題...

怎麼找伴侶啊?

我都看不懂英文...所以沒法度

請問有誰可以幫幫我阿~~(淚

----------


## frenziedwolf

看起來好像非常好玩
設定似乎也非常精細
可惜我是英文苦手
看不懂啊....

----------


## 阿翔

WolfQuest是不用連線的，
只要download下來了就可以開創新角色玩了，
進入遊戲時也不需要打帳號和密碼，
所以網頁中自然也不會有註冊為會員的選項。

----------


## 飛狼薩克

耶?
可是我download下來之後
一開始的頁面有三個按鈕
我點進中間的，有四個選項
每一個都要打帳號密碼~
然後也發現類似討論區的地方
牠就是不讓我註冊啊~

喔還有
要怎麼到河流咧?
我的地圖裡都只有最舊的範圍啊~
也找不到伴侶~

----------


## 阿翔

> 耶?
> 可是我download下來之後
> 一開始的頁面有三個按鈕
> 我點進中間的，有四個選項
> 每一個都要打帳號密碼~
> 然後也發現類似討論區的地方
> 牠就是不讓我註冊啊~
> 
> 喔還有
> ...


啊啊，你誤會了中間那個是「和其他玩家連線」玩的，
第一個的「single player」才是單機玩的^^

如果你玩的依然是舊版，那麼可能要重新dl一次了，
要dl的話可以到官網去down（按「download wolfquest」）
http://www.wolfquest.org/
進入新down的wolfquest後，它應該可以幫你load到舊版的記錄，
不過其實舊版wolfquest要找伴侶較易，建議可先在舊版指到伴侶後，
再開新版的wolfquest來玩喔。

以上
有什麼不明白的歡迎再問^^

----------


## dh52339237

畫面超好看的，
可是如果下載來玩我電腦可能就要報廢了...(我家電呶玩遊戲就會當機)
真可惜.....
如果有psp版就好了...

----------


## Gray狼

> 文章合拼處理
> 請勿連續發表回文
> 
> 版務總管 阿翔


我是新來的狼

請問喔!要重哪下載才能下載到跟你們一樣的版本

有小狼有伴侶等等

我下載的只有我一隻狼，不知道該怎麼辦

請問跟別的狼交涉要做甚麼?

他會跟隨我嗎?

怎麼找到母狼

----------


## 天涯峋狼

推推推~~~

好玩的狼遊戲

真的很不錯唷!

別讓它沉下去了!

----------


## 尊o葆葆

我是有玩過啦!但是我不曉得要怎麼完 

我知道要怎麼操作!但是洞穴要怎麼找~"~?

有點煩腦煩惱  :jcdragon-com:

----------


## 暗黑炎狼

各位大大
可不可以告訴我怎麼下載嗎?
我看不懂英文
沒有一個字看的懂(英文超爛)說真的 我英文超爛- -
我看了好想玩
拜託
我很少下載東西
對電腦不是很了解
拜託了
謝謝!!

----------


## wingwolf

> 我是有玩過啦!但是我不曉得要怎麼完 
> 
> 我知道要怎麼操作!但是洞穴要怎麼找~"~?
> 
> 有點煩腦煩惱


找到伴侶後，可以進入新遊戲模式
在新版裏打開地圖，就可以看到一些綠色的圈（仿佛是綠色？）
進入圈的範圍就有築巢的提示了^^




> 各位大大
> 可不可以告訴我怎麼下載嗎?
> 我看不懂英文
> 沒有一個字看的懂(英文超爛)說真的 我英文超爛- -
> 我看了好想玩
> 拜託
> 我很少下載東西
> 對電腦不是很了解
> 拜託了
> 謝謝!!


進入官網，找到這個
點進去後會有選項，隨意選（Yes直接繼續，No會填一些問卷）
接著找到*Windows game*，點它就可以下載了

祝遊戲愉快  :Very Happy:

----------


## 尊o葆葆

摁摁~ 我知道要怎麼玩囉^^

感謝小羽^^ 謝謝你的指導^^

當個好朋友吧^^


請問一下!要怎麼跟對方的狼溝通呢? 

牠才會跟隨我 當伴侶呢?




> 請勿連續發文，已作合並處理
> By[狼群集會岩]版主 wingwolf

----------


## 尊o葆葆

我終於下載好那個遊戲了但是
伴侶好難找哦洞穴我有找到了我看地圖的時候
有一個柵欄我點進去的時候天黑了但是要怎麼在夜晚裡獵殺牛才不會被狗狗發現
呢?那個星星代表什麼呢?我有點搞不懂了

----------


## 燄瀆

大家好我是新來的狼~
我有個問題想問一下
就是我已經找到伴侶了
可是在開地圖時
並沒有發現什麼綠色的區域...
四處跑想出去也只會被透明牆擋住
但我確定我下載的是新版...
請問這是新舊版的問題嗎
還是遊戲的BUG??
希望各位狼友們幫幫我><拜託~~

----------


## mitot4111

後來小狼會長大媽??
要怎樣到別的地方阿 還有新任務嗎

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

> 請勿連續發表文章 以免浪費論壇資源
> 已代為合拼
> 
> 樂園全域管理狼 阿翔


真好玩 只是小狼有夠愛亂跑 還差點被郊狼吃掉...最後竟然 我卡在洞口...甚麼都不能動 真悲劇 還要從1開始玩....  :wuf_e_cry: 

最後結局就是把小狼養胖 並且把它遷移到夏季地點就結束嚕 可以去看http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/lion-zu/article?mid=605




> 大家好我是新來的狼~
> 我有個問題想問一下
> 就是我已經找到伴侶了
> 可是在開地圖時
> 並沒有發現什麼綠色的區域...
> 四處跑想出去也只會被透明牆擋住
> 但我確定我下載的是新版...
> 請問這是新舊版的問題嗎
> 還是遊戲的BUG??
> 希望各位狼友們幫幫我><拜託~~


跟我一開始玩的疑問一樣 你要道一開始的選單 選擇單人遊戲後 會跳出個視窗
視窗右邊第一項選項是(MOTION)也就是要找配偶的那個 你要選右邊第2選項
然後他會叫你載入找配偶的紀錄 然後你就會跟你的配偶開始養育你的小小狼~嚕~
P.S我還是不懂連線怎連

----------


## mitot4111

有人要玩多人的媽????
要的可以找我喔~~

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

> 有人要玩多人的媽????
> 要的可以找我喔~~


<------舉手  :lupe_pleased:  只是悲劇的是 牠不給我多人連線呀!!!!一直說ID無法使用 改成亂打的也不能......誰來幫幫呀

----------


## mitot4111

我的也是這樣~~`
 [wuffer_baw誰可以跟我說一下

----------


## 邪狼‧夜影

看不懂都不會玩...........
只能一直吃一直吃......

----------

